# Ssh connection mit java jsch?



## alphatier (21. Apr 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich will eine SSH Verbindung zu einem Server erstellen, um auf eine Datei zugreifen zu können. Damit es Plattformunabhängig ist, wollte ich die Verbindung über Java erstellen, zumal das Auswertungsprogramm auch in Java geschrieben ist. 

Dazu habe ich eine Lib JSch (Java Secure Channel) gefunden und diese auch eingebunden. Doch irgendwie ist das sehr schlecht Dokumentiert und hilft mir nicht viel. 

Kann mir jemand eine andere Lib für mein Problem empfehlen, wo auch eine gute Dokumentation enthalten ist, bzw kennt sich jemand mit JSch gut aus, sodass er mir helfen könnte?


Viele Grüße


----------



## alphatier (21. Apr 2010)

Sorry wenn ich meine Post im falschen Bereich gepostet habe...


----------



## pizza1234 (21. Apr 2010)

Hi,
hier sind doch eine Menge Beispiele für JSch! Ist da nicht das Passende für dich dabei?

Grüße
Peter


----------

